# Cute things your betta does!



## MiniMango101 (Jul 16, 2014)

Pretty much, you post all the things that are cute that you love about your betta!

I just got my female royal blue veil tail from Petco, and she has been doing some really cute things! She will follow my around when I walk past her tank and she will always chase my finger. I'm currently teaching her to jump using a clean plastic spoon dipped in water so that the treat sticks to it and she hesitated at first, but now she takes about 10 seconds to prepare herself before jumping! Whenever I go by her (she somehow recognizes me even when I'm wearing different shirts) she will swim up to the top of her tank and wants to play, yet she won't do this with my mom or sister!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Felix flares at peacock feathers. It's actually the easiest way to get him to flare. He also spreads out his fins when someone he doesn't know comes into the room--like he's showing off for them. He _is_ a peacock, really.

Oh, and he loves my camera.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Opalo flared at my mom today. :lol: She didn't realize what he was doing until I pointed it out, but I was laughing.


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

Everything. Everything is cute about my little Sid. He flares at me when he's sick of me being around, but then he act's all excited an follows me about at other times. He's super adorbs when he's sleeping in the middle of his tank... and when he rests on top of leaves. He chases and tags stick like objects I wriggle around the tank- because he knows that's the feeding game. He'll flare at strangers and be all aggressive. Some times when I sit across the room, he'll swim right into the middle of the front of the tank, with his side on full view and spread his fins for a wiggle dance while I watch. > v <


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Both fish wiggle for food and both are terrified of the camera (but that doesn't stop me) also Archie eats off of my finger and Mesmer likes to wiggle through small holes (I have a torii gate and he likes to go through the little holes in the side instead of the actual gate)


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Vincentius has taken up the habit of flaring at the heater. Like >:C Get out of here heater no one likes you.
Mako wiggle dances for me when I wiggle dance at him.
Natal plays "hide and seek" with me. (Swims up to the glass and then when I lean in he darts off and hides behind his leaves)
Natal and Nereus "compete' for my affections. If I go see one, the other will come up and stare at me til I talk to them.

Thanatos is the boring one.


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Sapphire will flare at just about anything, but she has this particular thing she likes to flare at. The filter in her tank has this plastic box on the outside where all the water gets filtered. You can see it from inside the tank itself. Every day, she will go out of her way to make sure the box knows who's boss. Why? Becuase the box poses a major threat to her territory. Duh. :roll:
Anyway, it's cute and very amusing to watch her do that.


----------



## 12tallyho12 (Jul 14, 2014)

I've only had John Doe (yes, that's his name) for a day and he's already doing little quirks. He flares at anything odd that goes into his tank, like when his plant got lopsided I took this special decor adjuster thing and started fixing the plant. Johnny noticed the thing, stared at it, and flared for a couple seconds to scare it off. I had just finished adjusting the plant so I was pulling it out when he flared, I wonder if he thought he scared it away  
Today I decided to see if he would jump for a treat so I got water on my finger and stuck a pellet to it and held it a half inch above the water to see what he would do. Johnny then got as close to my finger as possible without going out of the water, flared, and before I could do anything jumped (if you'd call sticking your head a half inch out of the water a jump) and took the Betta pellet.

Yet when I accidentally set my mirror next to his tank (I don't want him flaring on purpose quite yet cause I want him to settle in completely first.)
He just stared at the mirror as if he was admiring himself, I could just picture him think. "Now who's that gorgeous fish, oh wait its me." 
I'm actually pretty sure he was sizing his 'opponent' up before he flared so I took the mirror away and out it where he couldn't see it.


----------



## MiniMango101 (Jul 16, 2014)

Congratulations on your new betta


----------



## 12tallyho12 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you  He's already very friendly, I'm planning on later teaching him to jump for food, but for now I'll drop it in.


----------



## Waldobubbles3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Every time I get out my phone and point the camera at Bubbles he flares and positions himself sideways while spreading his fins


----------



## 12tallyho12 (Jul 14, 2014)

Waldo~ Lucky! Mine holds still and right as I am about to take the photo moves. Its like he's doing it on purpose.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

12tallyho12 said:


> Waldo~ Lucky! Mine holds still and right as I am about to take the photo moves. Its like he's doing it on purpose.


Oh yeah ,Bernard's like that BUT if the wife goes up to the tank he's right there and posing "Am I not pretty?"......


----------



## 12tallyho12 (Jul 14, 2014)

Darius~ Aw adorable :3


----------



## SirFloppyFish (Apr 11, 2014)

Mercury does so many cute things! He stays close to me when I sit at my desk. Sometimes I find him in an awkward position on one of his plants, when I come by he moves pretends like nothing happened. He eats food off my finger and loves to bite. When he misses a pellet, he acts like he doesn't see it and I have to point to it to get him to eat it. He generally likes people and likes to watch everyone move around during the day.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Castien and Levy will jump to get a pellet off my finger
Levy wont stop moving if im looking at his neighbors (he's in a divided 3 way 10 gallon) and even when he finally gets his way he still wont stop moving when I pay attention to him :roll:
Castien will flare at my finger if I put it in the tank
Then all of my sorority girls rush up to see me when I visit because they think I have food :lol: Even the tetras do it now too :roll:


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I just found out that if I put my finger on the glass, Nereus will stop and stare at it and let me snap pictures. The second one was after I removed my finger. He just sat there:









His tail's a bit ragged because during his freak out a few weeks back when my cat yanked his heater from his tank he tail bit.


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

TyeDye comes on hand signals and knows how to swim through a hoop  He enjoys it as well. He always gets very excited when he sees his hoop come out.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

My Betta Abe bites me if I stick my hand in the tank. It's also real "cute" when he jumps out if I fumble with his food for an extra second or his misjudges where it landed in the water.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Scout will follow my finger, and is always waiting eagerly at the front of his tank when I walk over to feed him. He also likes to chill out in his floating log.


----------

